# Finder FTP



## mw84 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey, I've been trying to find a quality ftp client so far the only one that's really worked for me is fetch. Is there any way of using finder as an ftp client? I remember doing this in redhat and on windows in their file browsers but I'm not sure how it's done in finder or if it can be done at all.

I tried typing ftp://myserver into safari and that flicked finder up but said it needed username and pass so I'm guessing it is possible? I just dont know where I'm supposed to add the username and pass there was no login window or anthing.

Thanks for any help

EDIT: if it's not possible can anyone recommend a GOOD freeware ftp client please? I've had issues with a lot of them. Like images not displaying after uploading etc


----------



## fryke (Jun 16, 2005)

If you're still a student, you can get Fetch for free. (Educational license.) The Finder _can_ do FTP, but only the download part, sadly. Apple has released information to ADC about implementing file system plugins to Mac OS X Tiger, but so far, nobody has released an FTP-plugin, sadly. (I'm not too deep into what it'd mean to develop such a plugin, though...)

For me, it's Fetch 5 right now.


----------



## perfessor101 (Jun 16, 2005)

It isn't Finder but in terminal try typing man ftp to get the instructions for using the command line ftp client built into BSD Unix.

Personally I use Transmit 3, it isn't free but it works well and I love the drag and drop interface.


----------



## mw84 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I'm not a student anymore so unfortunately ! I can't get fetch free. I think I'm just going to get the paid version but I'm trying transmit for now. I'm still having problems though.

In Firefox and IE only .gif images are showing up ( I also use .jpg or .png ) But in Safari they show up fine. I've emptied the cache files on all of the browsers about 5times uploaded the images a few times but they still only show in safari. When I was using fetch everything was ok. Is this the ftp client or something else?

Here's an  example of the code I'm using to display images:

<img src="/images/xhtml20.png" alt="xhtml20.png" id="xhtml" />


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 16, 2005)

mw84 said:
			
		

> Hey, I've been trying to find a quality ftp client so far the only one that's really worked for me is fetch. Is there any way of using finder as an ftp client? I remember doing this in redhat and on windows in their file browsers but I'm not sure how it's done in finder or if it can be done at all.
> 
> I tried typing ftp://myserver into safari and that flicked finder up but said it needed username and pass so I'm guessing it is possible? I just dont know where I'm supposed to add the username and pass there was no login window or anthing.
> 
> ...


With the Terminal, you have complete commandline access to any FTP server. The Finder allows you to mount an FTP server on the Desktop just like any other network volume. However, it allows only read access but not write access. (You can download from the server, but not upload to it.) Interarchy allows you to mount FTP servers on the Desktop. Unlike the Finder, FTP servers mounted on the Desktop by Interarchy allow both read and write access. Interarchy is shareware, not freeware.

BTW, Fetch is a wonderful app. What is your problem with it?


----------



## fryke (Jun 16, 2005)

It's not free.


----------



## elander (Jun 17, 2005)

How about Cyberduck? Probably the cutest icon of them all, and does both FTP and SFTP. Completely free of charge. It's even open source, so if you don't like the features, you can change them! 

http://cyberduck.ch/

You could also try muCommander. Horrid interface in my opinion, but hey, the price is right.

http://www.mucommander.com/

Another one (I haven't tried this one myself) is D1FTP. Also freeware, and can be found at:

http://www.malibutu.tk/


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 17, 2005)

RBrowser lite does ftp for free.. http://www.rbrowser.com/ just get the lite version.


----------



## Pardus (Jun 17, 2005)

Captain FTP is a great tool... not free either but has a demo.


----------



## mw84 (Jun 17, 2005)

Rbrowser lite I tried to get yesterday but their downloads section was down or something. Cyberduck I've tried and had problems with. I've stuck with the 'extended trial' on fetch for now, that seems to be the best one to me.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 17, 2005)

Are you telling me they STILL have not finished implementing full read/write FTP functionality into the Finder?

This is somehting I first gave Apple "Feedback" about back in the 10.0.0 public beta.

I guess it's never going to happen and I should give up waiting... but I really don't understand why, since it ought to be simple to do.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 17, 2005)

MisterMe said:
			
		

> BTW, Fetch is a wonderful app. What is your problem with it?





			
				fryke said:
			
		

> It's not free.


Yeah, I sort of miss the many (many many many) years we got Fetch for free from Datrmouth College...

...but now that they simply licence it to Fetch Softworks as a revenue source, I that. (Our schools are so underfunded, and I'd rather this than some other slimy partnerships) I finally bought my copy about a year and a half ago.


----------

